# Team 34 Brisbane



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

Any one having CO assigned from Team 34 with initials BK?


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

My CO is in Team 34 but his initials is BD


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

My CO is from Team 34 but his initials L

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Same CO*



tschaudry said:


> Any one having CO assigned from Team 34 with initials BK?


I have got the same CO and I was allocated to this CO today, 22-Apr. Do let me know if you have any comments/views.

Regards


----------



## pluto_raj (Apr 10, 2013)

I have CO with initials MW. She requested docs/clarifications couple if times which I answered quickly. No response from her since 8 days now.


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

pluto_raj said:


> I have CO with initials MW. She requested docs/clarifications couple if times which I answered quickly. No response from her since 8 days now.


We have the same CO, initials MW, allocated on 22nd April.


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

I also got assigned from the same team. I was not able to submit requested documents in 28 days. So i have requested for an extension. Though i get delayed response but response is very clear and too the point.


----------



## GMcShea (Jan 25, 2013)

*189 Timeline, CO Brisbane Team 34*

Hey folks,
Timeline as follows:

EOI submitted - 4th Feb 2013
Invitation received - 18th Feb 2013
Application submitted - 20th Feb 2013
Case Officer Team 34 Brisbane initial L allocated - 3rd Apr 2013
Further info requested - 3rd Apr 2013
All requested information provided apart from military discharge papers, overseas police clearance and medical - 22nd Apr 2013
Medical carried out - 26th Apr 2013

Now awaiting overseas police clearance and military discharge papers.
Expect to receive them within 2 - 3 weeks.


Best of luck!


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

rajesh.149 said:


> I have got the same CO and I was allocated to this CO today, 22-Apr. Do let me know if you have any comments/views.
> 
> Regards


does she reply to emails?


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

*CO - Correspondence*



tschaudry said:


> does she reply to emails?


Hello,

I cannot do any mail correspondence with the CO directly, since I have done through an agent. My agent has told that they sent all the documents requested via mail to the CO last week. Am waiting since then. What is your current status, if you can tell, since I know you have been waiting for quite a while now.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I cannot do any mail correspondence with the CO directly, since I have done through an agent. My agent has told that they sent all the documents requested via mail to the CO last week. Am waiting since then. What is your current status, if you can tell, since I know you have been waiting for quite a while now.


well, she asked for additional work experience documents, form 80, medicals and pcc and since then, no communication.


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

tschaudry said:


> well, she asked for additional work experience documents, form 80, medicals and pcc and since then, no communication.


When was it that you last had a correspondence with her, when did you send those docs requested. Did you do any further follow-ups after that. Just to ensure, if I need to do any follow-ups as well. We can feed-off each other you know. You have started way earlier than me, your GRANT should be on the way soon.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

rajesh.149 said:


> When was it that you last had a correspondence with her, when did you send those docs requested. Did you do any further follow-ups after that. Just to ensure, if I need to do any follow-ups as well. We can feed-off each other you know. You have started way earlier than me, your GRANT should be on the way soon.


I had finished sending everything by the second week of April. I sent her mail asking if she has received my medical results. I didnt get any reply.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

rajesh.149 said:


> When was it that you last had a correspondence with her, when did you send those docs requested. Did you do any further follow-ups after that. Just to ensure, if I need to do any follow-ups as well. We can feed-off each other you know. You have started way earlier than me, your GRANT should be on the way soon.


visa type, 189 or 190?


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

tschaudry said:


> visa type, 189 or 190?


I have applied for 189


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

IELTS : Jan 18, 2013
ACS : Jan 23, 2013
EOI Submitted (189): Jan 30, 2013 
EOI Granted : Feb 4, 2013
Application Submitted : March 23, 2013
CO Assigned : April 23, 2013 (Brisbane T34)
Medicals Done : April 27, 2013
PCC Submitted : May 2, 2013


and waiting .................


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

tschaudry said:


> I had finished sending everything by the second week of April. I sent her mail asking if she has received my medical results. I didnt get any reply.


Did you call the DIAC to get status of your medicals? Just to make sure they aren't referred....
I have the same CO btw. I am still missing one document. Hoping to submit it by this weekend.


----------



## satyapati80 (Nov 16, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> Any one having CO assigned from Team 34 with initials BK?


My CO also from Team 34 Brisbane and below are time lines.

Asked Form 80, PCC, MED, TAX Stmt of all previous emp

DIAC APP: 16th Apr 13 | CO ASSIGN: 02nd May 13 | MED: 08th May 13 | PCC: 18th May 13 | GRANT: :ranger:


----------



## satyapati80 (Nov 16, 2012)

zivziva said:


> I also got assigned from the same team. I was not able to submit requested documents in 28 days. So i have requested for an extension. Though i get delayed response but response is very clear and too the point.


Hi zivziva,

So have they gave any extension. What are the points raised by them?

Thanks,
Satya


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Same team, initial is AM...Check my signature for the timeline. No respones since 7 days ago.

This team is very slow in communication....


----------



## Aaa Jaa (May 6, 2013)

Hi guys

My application status before was showing "In progress" but today suddenly it has changed to "Application Received".

Kindly let me know what does it mean? Does it mean that the decision would be made soon?

Please reply... I am confused, tensed and ..................


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

Aaa Jaa said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My application status before was showing "In progress" but today suddenly it has changed to "Application Received".
> 
> ...


Do'nt worry buddy. It happened with me too today.
Just logout and log in again and the status will change to "In Progress"


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Please share the link where you are checking the status as I am communicating to my CO via email only.


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone having CO Belinda Hernandez? I submitted my PPC/Meds on the 5th June, 13. Any idea how long before i get the grant??

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

2-4 weeks. Which visa you have applied?


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

zivziva said:


> 2-4 weeks. Which visa you have applied?


hey zivziva,

I have applied for 190. What the status with yours? is you CO same as mine?

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

zivziva said:


> Please share the link where you are checking the status as I am communicating to my CO via email only.


you can try the following link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> My CO is in Team 34 but his initials is BD


What is your status ? My CO was BD from T34, last 30th May KD from T31 is assigned as BD has moved elsewhere in DIAC. Today KD told me my file is refereed for security assessment. What about you ?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

GMcShea said:


> Hey folks,
> Timeline as follows:
> 
> EOI submitted - 4th Feb 2013
> ...


What is your update ? Who is your CO ?


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Today I got word from my CO that my medicals have been referred to MOC. However, she added that my "_health details are placed on a priority processing list that gets sent to MOC weekly. Names on this list are receiving faster outcomes_."

Anyone who's in the same boat as mine? Any idea how long do the words _faster outcomes_ actually mean??

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## chaitanyasha (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Today we received our Grant!! very happy, excited and at the same time anxious!! 

Thank you very very much to all the members of expat forum...this forum is extremely helpful and gives the correct first hand information always!!

Our CO is BK, we had submitted all the requested docs on june 3rd except for PCC which was submitted on June 26 and got the grant today.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

chaitanyasha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we received our Grant!! very happy, excited and at the same time anxious!!
> 
> ...


was emp verification done for u


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

chaitanyasha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we received our Grant!! very happy, excited and at the same time anxious!!
> 
> ...


congrats,how many points did u claim and which subclass,were ur med referred.did u try to contact u r CO at any stage,if yes then wat did he say


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

chaitanyasha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we received our Grant!! very happy, excited and at the same time anxious!!
> 
> ...


im in sydney now,i wud like to ask few ques more in detail if u dont mind,cud u email me at [email protected]


----------



## chaitanyasha (Jan 4, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> congrats,how many points did u claim and which subclass,were ur med referred.did u try to contact u r CO at any stage,if yes then wat did he say


We claimed for 65 points for subclass 189. Yes we contacted her regularly after we submitted all the docs, we got reply only once asking for 1 document which she had not received, although we had already sent her.


----------



## chaitanyasha (Jan 4, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> was emp verification done for u


Not sure if employee verification was done because none of our referrals got any phone calls.


----------



## chaitanyasha (Jan 4, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> im in sydney now,i wud like to ask few ques more in detail if u dont mind,cud u email me at [email protected]


sure ...!


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

chaitanyasha said:


> sure ...!


today quite a few have got their grants from adelaide team and tem 31 except for team 33


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

anyone with CO initials....PM????


----------



## SMH491 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

CO Assigned: 05-Sep-13. Asked for Form-80, Medicals, and wife's IELTS. Medicals already submitted prior to CO assignment. Sent email and got reply that medicals are with MoC. Checked the website and noticed a change in medical examination link where it now says "no medical required....". Submitted Form-80 and wife's IELTS result on 20-Sep-13 through email to CO. Since then sent two emails to confirm but no response. What do you think the change in medical remarks mean and what is next and how long. Why is CO not responding.

SS: SA.
Visa: 190.

Regards


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Friends,

our medical has been cleared but still waiting for Grant my CO is KS from Team Brisbane GSM 34


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi

Got CO today from Team Brisbane GSM 34 - BH. Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pilu (Oct 1, 2013)

*team 34*

Hi,
My CO is MW from team 34
Allocated 2 mnth before.. and ask for pcc .i submitted my pcc 40 days before
Again got mail from team 13 approximate 20 days before and ask for form 80. 
Still don't know which team is processing my application..and it is already 20 days
From which I submit all requested document..
Any sugession from any expert


----------



## stevenmilton (May 29, 2013)

Hi all I am new to this forum...MY CO is from Team 34 - Initials are AM / BH...both are assissting the other


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> anyone with CO initials....PM????


Hi! Mine is PM too. Lodge visa app 0ct 5 '13. Meds referred since nov.7 ; PM says its with MOC. I believe she is kind and quick in responding to email. What's your experience so far?

Thanks!


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

Team Brisbane 34 CO Belinda ...
How is she???


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

manilaoz said:


> Hi! Mine is PM too. Lodge visa app 0ct 5 '13. Meds referred since nov.7 ; PM says its with MOC. I believe she is kind and quick in responding to email. What's your experience so far?
> 
> Thanks!


Im too having PM as my CO. she is a nice lady i believe. she answers quite swiftly...i emailed her today asking for status of my application. will let u all know her response....


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

My experience with PM is quite awesome so far. 

Mailed her twice and she responded within hours both the time.


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

Guys...

Any feedback from team34 Brisbane initials BS is highly appreciated...
I just want to know usually after submitting all documents when does one get grant? Rough estimates ...


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

ku_ind said:


> Guys...
> 
> Any feedback from team34 Brisbane initials BH is highly appreciated...
> I just want to know usually after submitting all documents when does one get grant? Rough estimates ...



Correction... Initials are BH


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

Maria_Sal said:


> Im too having PM as my CO. she is a nice lady i believe. she answers quite swiftly...i emailed her today asking for status of my application. will let u all know her response....


I couldn't agree more!! She was one fast worker only 5 days after initial contact when she introduced herself as my assigned CO, I got the grant.. Awesome!!


----------



## manilaoz (Nov 17, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> My experience with PM is quite awesome so far.
> 
> Mailed her twice and she responded within hours both the time.


You bet! Congratulations on your grant too!!


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

ku_ind said:


> Correction... Initials are BH


hi,

she was my CO  she never replied to my emails. Yesterday I decided to write again and ask about my status. Today got email from skillselect and status changed to finalised. But still I dont have grant notification letter from her. 
See my timeline
Good Luck


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

manilaoz said:


> I couldn't agree more!! She was one fast worker only 5 days after initial contact when she introduced herself as my assigned CO, I got the grant.. Awesome!!


Hi Maria_Sal


Any update from our co- PM???


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

DSS said:


> Hi Maria_Sal
> 
> 
> Any update from our co- PM???


Hi DSS,,,its been long i talked to u...
nopes no news at all... the last time i contacted her for an update was 3-dec..where she confirmed that application is passing through checks and everage processing time can go upto 12 months....

after this i dont think tht i might contact her before 2 months or so...


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

My CO is also with team 34 brisbane, initials BG ....


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

dragonfly21 said:


> My CO is also with team 34 brisbane, initials BG ....


My co is jc. Any experience from anyone?


----------



## 4NU8H4V (Dec 18, 2013)

samkalu said:


> My co is jc. Any experience from anyone?


My CO is also JC. Requested additional docs on 27/11....no reply or communication since then


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

4NU8H4V said:


> My CO is also JC. Requested additional docs on 27/11....no reply or communication since then


So when did you send the additional docs?


----------



## 4NU8H4V (Dec 18, 2013)

dragonfly21 said:


> So when did you send the additional docs?


27th itself....actually the documents were already uploaded but he requested them again so my agent mailed them on the same day.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

4NU8H4V said:


> 27th itself....actually the documents were already uploaded but he requested them again so my agent mailed them on the same day.


I just completed my andy wifes medical. Hope it will get updated tomorrow
.I plan to send mail to the team saying everything completed.


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

samkalu said:


> My co is jc. Any experience from anyone?


Mine is also JC. He requested PCC and medical today


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

leavesnext said:


> Mine is also JC. He requested PCC and medical today


Could you share ur timeline pls?


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Could you share ur timeline pls?


06-May-13	Application submitted to ACS
25-May-13	IELTS score: 9L 8.5R 7W 7S, Overall 8
03-Sep-13	ACS Application Successful with positive assessment
04-Sep-13	State Nomination (ACT) has been requested and EOI is lodged
01-Nov-13	ACT sponsorship is approved & an invitation is issued
13-Nov-13	Visa Application (subclass 190) is lodged
27-Nov-13	CO Allocated
18-Dec-13	PCC and Medical have been Requested


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

leavesnext said:


> 06-May-13	Application submitted to ACS
> 25-May-13	IELTS score: 9L 8.5R 7W 7S, Overall 8
> 03-Sep-13	ACS Application Successful with positive assessment
> 04-Sep-13	State Nomination (ACT) has been requested and EOI is lodged
> ...


Cool. Good luck with the pcc n medical


----------



## mafuz767 (Aug 7, 2013)

kashifbari said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> our medical has been cleared but still waiting for Grant my CO is KS from Team Brisbane GSM 34


Hi,
Could you pls let me know that how to check medical is cleared??? I already have done my medical through medibank on last 10/12/2013. I would like to see my status, if you know could you pls share the link please... Thanks very much


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

How is team 34 in terms of processing time? Im a 189 applicant. after 14 weeks, I Just got to know that my application is with team 34, though I dont know if I have a CO assigned.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

AusLover2013 said:


> How is team 34 in terms of processing time? Im a 189 applicant. after 14 weeks, I Just got to know that my application is with team 34, though I dont know if I have a CO assigned.


I got assigned on early dec. Co is jc. Req form 80, pcc and meds. Got the grant after Christmas and new year on 8th jan. I would say a pretty good team.


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

samkalu said:


> I got assigned on early dec. Co is jc. Req form 80, pcc and meds. Got the grant after Christmas and new year on 8th jan. I would say a pretty good team.


Congrats on your grant that was pretty fast. What was your occupation code? I dont know whats happening with my application, I havent heard from them since day 1 Is it a good or a bad sign??????


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

auslover2013 said:


> congrats on your grant that was pretty fast. What was your occupation code? I dont know whats happening with my application, i havent heard from them since day 1 is it a good or a bad sign??????


261313.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

AusLover2013 said:


> Congrats on your grant that was pretty fast. What was your occupation code? I dont know whats happening with my application, I havent heard from them since day 1 Is it a good or a bad sign??????


All I can say is make sure u submit the right documents and name them properly as well as try to highlight things like ur sal going to the bank and the transaction. 

I tried my best to make the co job easy for the co.


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Waiting...*

Absolutely no change in my status :hurt:


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

AusLover2013 said:


> Absolutely no change in my status :hurt:


Hang on...patience


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Hang on...patience


this waiting is really eating my brains... not able to concentrate on anything :-( I keep thinking only about my applications even @ work. 15 weeks over and no updates. I simply dont know how to keep myself calm now neither can I do anything about it, what a helpless situation ray:


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

We can understand your situation, we all are in same mind set, can't help it mate, was never so desperate for any sort of result till now 



AusLover2013 said:


> this waiting is really eating my brains... not able to concentrate on anything :-( I keep thinking only about my applications even @ work. 15 weeks over and no updates. I simply dont know how to keep myself calm now neither can I do anything about it, what a helpless situation ray:


----------



## mafuz767 (Aug 7, 2013)

AusLover2013 said:


> this waiting is really eating my brains... not able to concentrate on anything :-( I keep thinking only about my applications even @ work. 15 weeks over and no updates. I simply dont know how to keep myself calm now neither can I do anything about it, what a helpless situation ray:


It's too early to be pissed off.....it's 21 weeks going on in my case..... Might be on external checks...


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

anhalim said:


> We can understand your situation, we all are in same mind set, can't help it mate, was never so desperate for any sort of result till now


Very true, same with me


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

mafuz767 said:


> It's too early to be pissed off..... 21 weeks going on ..... Might be on external checks...


Were you told that its gone for external check? If not, do not bother. Most of our friends in the forum who had external checks were intimated about it by their CO's about it.

Wish you good luck


----------



## mafuz767 (Aug 7, 2013)

AusLover2013 said:


> Were you told that its gone for external check? If not, do not bother. Most of our friends in the forum who had external checks were intimated about it by their CO's about it.
> 
> Wish you good luck


My case officer has not given me any formal email to me... Only when my agent uploaded my PCC then case officer sent me an email and wrote" your applicants application is currently processing and verification checks". I asked my agent what is verification check, they replied it is on external checks and could take upto 12months. Moreover, let you know my friends, I had been contacted with team 13 in regard my employment and educational history. 
Thanks


----------



## AusLover2013 (Dec 23, 2013)

mafuz767 said:


> My case officer has not given me any formal email to me... Only when my agent uploaded my PCC then case officer sent me an email and wrote" your applicants application is currently processing and verification checks". I asked my agent what is verification check, they replied it is on external checks and could take upto 12months. Moreover, let you know my friends, I had been contacted with team 13 in regard my employment and educational history.
> Thanks


Im not sure if just verification check means external checks, but to me it doesnt sound so because I had seen few posts were CO clearly mentioned about external checks. 

Were you contacted directly by Team 13? and when ? what did they ask you ? if you can please provide your answers, this information might be of help to us


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Do we have any news from team 34?


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

dragonfly21 said:


> My CO is also with team 34 brisbane, initials BG ....


Hi..My CO also BG from team 34...
Got your grant already? My CO was assigned on Oct-22.
But I had some delays in arranging my wife's documents and had asked for extension. Submitted all documents on Jan-17.
Havent heard from him since then.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey

any news from team 34? Anyone having PM as case officer?

Thanks 

Dss


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

It has been 2+ months since i contacted my CO PM for an update. i was informed by her in dec to be undergoing several checks..
i dont have hope so soon considering delays in cases of pakistan 189 applicants....hence im not approaching her again...

i will be writing to her again maybe inshaAllah in March ...



DSS said:


> Hey
> 
> any news from team 34? Anyone having PM as case officer?
> 
> ...


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Maria_Sal said:


> It has been 2+ months since i contacted my CO PM for an update. i was informed by her in dec to be undergoing several checks..
> i dont have hope so soon considering delays in cases of pakistan 189 applicants....hence im not approaching her again...
> 
> i will be writing to her again maybe inshaAllah in March ...



Hey 

Nice to c ur reply... Well, I have sent all possible requested docs to PM. It's been 4 working days now. I hope she is working on my case. 

I think this thread isn't quite active. Others, y everyone so quite here? Wake up!


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally I've got my CO assigned...I called DIBP , and told me that my CO is Brooke from Brisbane team 34 since 30th Jan...No update till now !!!

Wish me luck


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

My CO is K from team 34 any info .... Or cues!!
Was assigned on 13th Feb 2014


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont see COs being allocated for team 34 these days.


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

My CO is BG. Meds submitted Feb 17, no news after that. CO is application being processed but not sure what is going on, SC/employment verification etc?


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi..My CO also BG from team 34...
> Got your grant already? My CO was assigned on Oct-22.
> But I had some delays in arranging my wife's documents and had asked for extension. Submitted all documents on Jan-17.
> Havent heard from him since then.


My CO is also BG. Nothing from him except 'your application is being processed'.


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello All,

Any one has the CO BK ?
I got a mail from her asking for some documents and I uploaded them on 22 Feb and nothing from her after that. I tried mailing her and calling her with no luck...

any suggestions?


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

salfons said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any one has the CO BK ?
> I got a mail from her asking for some documents and I uploaded them on 22 Feb and nothing from her after that. I tried mailing her and calling her with no luck...
> ...


Hello,

I have the same CO, BK and my wait has been for quite long now  . You said, you tried calling her, what is the number you tried calling her on ?

Rgds
Raj


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the same CO, BK and my wait has been for quite long now  . You said, you tried calling her, what is the number you tried calling her on ?
> 
> ...


This is very long period of time, did you get any communication from your CO ?
you can call DIBP: + 61 1300 364 613


----------



## koigi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi All, 

Just wondering if anyone on this thread has JC as their case officer. 

I applied for the Visa in Jan 2013 and got a case officer sometime in March 2013 and I've submitted all my forms and documents in a timely manner. My case was given to another team to asses (the checks that I guess every application goes through) and I've been asked to fill in Form 80 about three times because every time they ask me to fill it in they somehow manage to find something that was not satisfactory to them. ie they asked me to give more details as to how I supported myself before 2009 at which point I was still under age and in high school. Despite all this I gave them all the requested information in Dec 2013 and since then I have not heard anything from any team. 

Incase anyone asks prior to me lodging my EOI I had just come from applying for a graduate Visa (185) in Australia and it pretty much asks for the same things as visa 189 and as such I had all the documents ready prior to lodging the EOI and at the time of invite my oldest document was 9 Months Old this was the PCC and my EILTS results 

Is the delay something to be concerned about? Abyone know of a case where the application taking more than 15 Months to process and what would cause my Case office not to communicate anything to me in four months?

Thanks in advance for any feedback. 



Developer Programmer - 261312 - Visa 189| IELTS (General overall 8.0) | EOI Oct 2012 | Invite Dec 2012 | Lodge Jan 2013 | CO Allocated March 2013 | Grant :suspicious:


----------



## tambarus (Feb 11, 2014)

salfons said:


> This is very long period of time, did you get any communication from your CO ?
> you can call DIBP: + 61 1300 364 613


Any news dude ? My visa processing is also with team 34 and not aware on the further update yet. :-(

I got CO allotted on 30th Jan 2014 and she seems to be fast as she gone through everything and asked me only for documents which were pending with me. I followed up with embassy guys and got the documents in 4 days. I have uploaded all the required documents in 2nd week of Feb 2014 and waiting since that time. As per timelines I hope they will come back to me before 2nd week of May 2014.:fingerscrossed: Hope for good ! 

Cheers,

tambarus


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

koigi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone on this thread has JC as their case officer.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

My CO is also JC. I was asked for PCC & MED few weeks ago, and I already uploaded. I am not sure though, what's taking so long with your case. May be you can try mailing him for an update. Good luck.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO is also JC. I was asked for PCC & MED few weeks ago, and I already uploaded. I am not sure though, what's taking so long with your case. May be you can try mailing him for an update. Good luck.


My co was jc also. Got the grant without any Hassel.


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

samkalu said:


> My co was jc also. Got the grant without any Hassel.


Hi, how long did it take after submitting your PCC and MED?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

codename47 said:


> Hi, how long did it take after submitting your PCC and MED?


Nov 18 pcc and early dec meds. it took extra weeks coz of dec holidays


----------



## tambarus (Feb 11, 2014)

salfons said:


> This is very long period of time, did you get any communication from your CO ?
> you can call DIBP: + 61 1300 364 613


Hi guys

Any good news from team 34 for any one of you ?


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Nov 18 pcc and early dec meds. it took extra weeks coz of dec holidays


Thanks.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, my CO is also BK.
Anyone got any grant from this CO? Or at least positive update?


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

No, my CO is other BK (brooke). and she sent asking for more information for the second time


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

hello everyone, 

Does anyone have CO as PM? I have been asked to submit PCC by her...

thanks
DSS


----------



## tambarus (Feb 11, 2014)

DSS said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have CO as PM? I have been asked to submit PCC by her...
> 
> ...


Bro,
PM is my CO as well from team 34.


----------



## tambarus (Feb 11, 2014)

tambarus said:


> Bro,
> PM is my CO as well from team 34.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

tambarus said:


> tambarus said:
> 
> 
> > Bro,
> ...


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Has anyone got an email from their Team 34 CO saying:

'This email box is no longer in use. Your email has been forwarded to [email protected] for processing'?

Ive heard nothing back from the new email address and understand they are changing the way CO are dealing with applicants - does anyone have any more information? Its a shame as my initial CO was getting back promptly. We are a bit worried that nobody is responding as I need a HAP ID for my newly born son. Everything else is in place and completed. 

Thanks


----------



## codename47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Taffyowen said:


> Has anyone got an email from their Team 34 CO saying:
> 
> 'This email box is no longer in use. Your email has been forwarded to [email protected] for processing'?
> 
> ...


Read in some other thread, an applicant got reply that there will no specific CO in T34, rather the whole team will be involved in the processing. However, did not find anything about changing the team.


----------



## rus_bd (Sep 2, 2013)

zahon said:


> Not sure if BK is for Belinda GIRALDO HERNANDEZ. She is also team 34 Brisbane and I can tell you that she is very helpful and very patient. Despite a disconnect due to my visa agent, a lot of time was wasted in the process of getting the required documents, however this CO always has been very helpful.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Thank's for your reply.
BK and BH are not same CO.
Congratulations for your positive outcome. Hoping my grant will come soon too.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Taffyowen said:


> Has anyone got an email from their Team 34 CO saying:
> 
> 'This email box is no longer in use. Your email has been forwarded to [email protected] for processing'?
> 
> ...



Please contact DIBP and mention your case. For sure, u might get some help.


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, strangely the CO is changed and even the team !!

I was requested to send some documents, and when I sent asking for a clarification. I've got the reply from [email protected], and signature was from team 33 !!!!!

It seems several COs are dealing with the same case now


----------



## faheem1 (May 19, 2014)

Taffyowen said:


> Has anyone got an email from their Team 34 CO saying:
> 
> 'This email box is no longer in use. Your email has been forwarded to GSM.Brisbane for processing'?
> 
> ...


I had the same reply from brisbane team 34 when I sent an email for status enquiry today. I am a bit worried as exactly 6 months has passed and still no news. I was also contacted by Adailete team 13 for my resume only.

All the required docs have been uploaded & sent to CO PM. Now, I dont know what to do...any suggestions???


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

faheem1 said:


> I had the same reply from brisbane team 34 when I sent an email for status enquiry today. I am a bit worried as exactly 6 months has passed and still no news. I was also contacted by Adailete team 13 for my resume only.
> 
> All the required docs have been uploaded & sent to CO PM. Now, I dont know what to do...any suggestions???




Hi 

I came to know from another person that Brisbance Team 34 is being dissolved. when did start happening? any idea? My CO is PM and she had requested PCC. I think im in last stage of decision. Im very worried....


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

How does it matter? If the Team is being "dissolved" you application will be assigned to another team. All you need to do is make sure you have all the documents are uploaded.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

bond_bhai said:


> How does it matter? If the Team is being "dissolved" you application will be assigned to another team. All you need to do is make sure you have all the documents are uploaded.


Yes, it definitely matter in terms of turn around time for CO response. I have been waiting more than a year now and my case officers has changed twice. I would lke not to have anymore significant delay in my application. Im worried on the efforts being spend on these types of movement. All Documents requested and recommended has been submitted. just waiting for my decision once I submit my pcc on the comming week. thats when i heard this.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys,


Any update for those whose case has been assigned to PM from team 34 ? Are u with team 14 and under PM or different CO?


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Nothing - still waiting. How long on average does it take for medicals to show up on ImmiAccount once sent by the clinic? Does the CO put them up there and is it a case of checking on a regular basis? Does anyone know?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys,

My CO is also from Brisbane and initials are AM. I have this scenario where my CO requested for extra documents to a email Id which i had wrongly provided but immediately after lodging the visa i uploaded the 1023 form to correct the visa. The document was "received" in the portal but the CO after a few days still sent the document request to the wrong id. Now i have mailed her with my documents and also informed that my email id is wrong(attached the 1023 form as well) and please update the email address.

I replied on 30th May friday. I didnt get any response from my CO(got an auto reply). 

Should i wait for her to reply or should i call the number. I am a little sceptical to call since it might delay the process and the CO might think that i am trying to be pushy.. Please help

P:S: I contacted the person with the wrong email id and thats how i got to know that my CO has contacted me.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Taffyowen said:


> Nothing - still waiting. How long on average does it take for medicals to show up on ImmiAccount once sent by the clinic? Does the CO put them up there and is it a case of checking on a regular basis? Does anyone know?


Hardly it takes a week though. What does the status show up in immiaccount? PM had requested to submit PCC. I have submitted all last week. It's been 7 working days since I submitted. No response from their team. 


When did u do ur medicals? Did u send PM the receipts?


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO is also from Brisbane and initials are AM. I have this scenario where my CO requested for extra documents to a email Id which i had wrongly provided but immediately after lodging the visa i uploaded the 1023 form to correct the visa. The document was "received" in the portal but the CO after a few days still sent the document request to the wrong id. Now i have mailed her with my documents and also informed that my email id is wrong(attached the 1023 form as well) and please update the email address.
> 
> ...


There is no problem in contacting the CO. They will not delay the process. Though I has appointed a migration agent, when I contacted my CO she answered all my queries and told me not to worry. She mentioned that my
Queries should be routed through agent. Is ur case with the same officer as before?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

DSS said:


> There is no problem in contacting the CO. They will not delay the process. Though I has appointed a migration agent, when I contacted my CO she answered all my queries and told me not to worry. She mentioned that my
> Queries should be routed through agent. Is ur case with the same officer as before?


oh ok.. thanks a lot.. will try to contact.. when you mean contact.. was it by phone or email?


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

It seems that there is no Brisbane team 33 or 34 anymore. All my communication with them are now signed: GSM Brisbane


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Did medical on 25th May and sent CO receipts (Team34 email) but nothing back and status the same on ImmiAccount. What happened to your medicals online? Did the status change?


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

anish13 said:


> oh ok.. thanks a lot.. will try to contact.. when you mean contact.. was it by phone or email?


I reached CO via phone.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Taffyowen said:


> Did medical on 25th May and sent CO receipts (Team34 email) but nothing back and status the same on ImmiAccount. What happened to your medicals online? Did the status change?


I was only requested for PCC and submitted from home country and from place of residence on 25th. I see the status for pcc in one ti was requested and the other rows received as of 1st June 😧 though it's on a Sunday. Could be a system glitch. 
I'm waiting. My medicals was submitted last year. Though it was expired. PM had only requested for Pcc.

Whose ur CO now? PM ?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

DSS said:


> I reached CO via phone.



Thanks DSS. you have taken a lot of burden out of me. Will contact my CO first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

rt00021 said:


> There's still Brisbane 33 team. I have been allotted the same.


Wats the from address ? How did u know tat it's team 33?


----------



## Furan (Mar 23, 2013)

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO is also from Brisbane and initials are AM. I have this scenario where my CO requested for extra documents to a email Id which i had wrongly provided but immediately after lodging the visa i uploaded the 1023 form to correct the visa. The document was "received" in the portal but the CO after a few days still sent the document request to the wrong id. Now i have mailed her with my documents and also informed that my email id is wrong(attached the 1023 form as well) and please update the email address.
> 
> ...


AM is a really nice officer. She has always been in touch and answered my quires very quickly. Don't worry. Don't contact her too many times. They are busy remember. I got my Grant after short security checks 
all the best 

Good luck


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Furan said:


> AM is a really nice officer. She has always been in touch and answered my quires very quickly. Don't worry. Don't contact her too many times. They are busy remember. I got my Grant after short security checks
> all the best
> 
> Good luck


hey Furan.. this information is like Gold Dust to me.. I havent contacted her even once.. This time also when i contact her.. i just want her to acknowledge that she has my right mail address.. Will not ask her any further questions..


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

Taffyowen said:


> Did medical on 25th May and sent CO receipts (Team34 email) but nothing back and status the same on ImmiAccount. What happened to your medicals online? Did the status change?



Hey Taffyowen


Did 'organise ur medical link disappear? if yes, then the clinic might have uplaoded and its in CO's queue. have u filed the application by urself or did u appoint a migration agent? why dont u try contacting CO to check if they have received ur medicals?


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

anish13 said:


> Thanks DSS. you have taken a lot of burden out of me. Will contact my CO first thing tomorrow morning.


No worries. gud luck with ur application.


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

anish13 said:


> Thanks DSS. you have taken a lot of burden out of me. Will contact my CO first thing tomorrow morning.


Dude let us know how it all went. All the Best.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Achilles_as said:


> Dude let us know how it all went. All the Best.


Yup.. thanks a lot for the advise. I did call them and the case officer was kind enough to address my query and reassured me that the correct email would be updated.. Thanks to the forum and it had lessened by burden a lot..


----------



## MAS59 (May 22, 2014)

Please help. 

I have also got CO from team 94. I have one visa active and has also waiting for 189 outcome. What If i let my other visa expire and wait for 189. Would it have any negative impact on my current application i.e. 189. Please help as I am worried taking it as serious matter.


----------



## Furan (Mar 23, 2013)

MAS59 said:


> Please help.
> 
> I have also got CO from team 94. I have one visa active and has also waiting for 189 outcome. What If i let my other visa expire and wait for 189. Would it have any negative impact on my current application i.e. 189. Please help as I am worried taking it as serious matter.


hey 
when you applied on 189, have you received a Bridging Visa? 
i bet you have. 
It does not matter if you have a valid visa now and applied onshore. 
More important to comply with all visa conditions. Then you won't have any problems. 
As soon as decision on your 189 is made, your current visa will cease. 189 will replace the current one. I hope you don't have a No Further Stay condition. 
so don't worry 
when your current visa will be expired? what kind of visa it is ???


----------



## MAS59 (May 22, 2014)

Furan said:


> hey
> when you applied on 189, have you received a Bridging Visa?
> i bet you have.
> It does not matter if you have a valid visa now and applied onshore.
> ...


My story is bit different. I am off shore in Pak and applied 476 visa before getting invitation for 189 as I was not sure about invitation. That time my occupation was under ceiling. But later on I got invitation and applied for 189. And let 476 process going on. I got grant 476 last year and meanwhile I am waiting for 189 outcome and have not made any trip to Australia yet as i want to go to aus on PR preferably. whereas 476 is temporary visa. 
Now I am worried if I let 476 expire (Next Month) as I have not made first entry to Aus yet on this visa and wait for 189, wont it be illegal to let visa expire and wait for 189??  Would appreciate your help in this regard.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

rt00021 said:


> How did they do small security checks? Please share your experience.



i didnt get what you meant by small security checks? i had called them to inform them about my wrong email address


----------



## salfons (Sep 24, 2013)

Well,

Just got my grant yesterday after sending a withdrawal letter for my mum.

Now the real challenge starts

Good luck everyone


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Any body from T34 with CO initials BK?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kvish4u said:


> Any body from T34 with CO initials BK?


T34 pools all applications ..... no specific CO per case


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> T34 pools all applications ..... no specific CO per case


Does it mean multiple COs might get in touch with me?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

kvish4u said:


> Does it mean multiple COs might get in touch with me?


Yup! Got contacted by 2 different COs and go a grant mail from BK.


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Yup! Got contacted by 2 different COs and go a grant mail from BK.


Ah ok..will watch out..thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bond_bhai said:


> Yup! Got contacted by 2 different COs and go a grant mail from BK.


Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## Bobby9927 (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone got any grants from the team 34 brisbane recently?? I am just over 7 months now waiting


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Bobby9927 said:


> Has anyone got any grants from the team 34 brisbane recently?? I am just over 7 months now waiting


 myself 3 weeks ago from T34


----------



## Bobby9927 (Jul 15, 2014)

How link did yours take ? My co initials are JC what was yours? Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Bobby9927 said:


> How link did yours take ? My co initials are JC what was yours? Thanks


Check my signature


T34 is now a teamwork thing, no individual COs


----------



## Aussie Dream (Oct 1, 2013)

*7 months!!*



Bobby9927 said:


> Has anyone got any grants from the team 34 brisbane recently?? I am just over 7 months now waiting


Did you say 7 months?


----------



## Bobby9927 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah 7 and a half months now. I dont know what is taking so long?


----------



## Aussie Dream (Oct 1, 2013)

7 n a half months from what? uploading documents?


----------



## Bobby9927 (Jul 15, 2014)

Since I have lodged my visa and its been 5 months since medicals and documents uploaded. .no word since then from co


----------

